

Here's Why I Will Never Use Airbnb Again - bestinclass
http://www.businessinsider.com/heres-why-i-will-never-use-airbnb-again-2011-11

======
llambda
"Not when I could just use Craig's List and avoid all this drama."

Good luck with that one. Seriously, has this guy used Craig's List recently
(or ever)? While the chances of things working out are probably decent, Airbnb
acts as an intermediary and as such ensures the transaction is at least
refundable. Ask Craig's List to do that for you...

It's worth pointing out that it's possible to have a bad experience with ANY
service, including a hotel. As merely anecdotal evidence, I can tell you that
I've had my reservations dropped at a hotel after it was paid for and
confirmed: it can happen no matter what service you're using.

